# Name an NBA player that doesn't smoke weed



## Gundungurra81 (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't think dwight howard, dywane wade smoke who else?


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*

Steve nash doesent look like the type to smoke.


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*

wally world
the polish rifle
prolly a number of other whites

how about lebron? doesnt strike me as an illicit drug user, but i don't have any inside info on his habits. duncan either. probably plenty of guys who don't actually


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*



budselig said:


> wally world
> the polish rifle
> prolly a number of other whites
> 
> how about lebron? doesnt strike me as an illicit drug user, but i don't have any inside info on his habits. duncan either. probably plenty of guys who don't actually


Whos the polish rifle?


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*

eric piatkowski. can't really see him owning a bong


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*

Joakim Noah.

Oh wait....


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*

id bet my life wade, duncan, lebron, and nash do or have smoked at LEAST during the offseason.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*



pac4eva5 said:


> id bet my life wade, duncan, lebron, and nash do or have smoked at LEAST during the offseason.


id take the bet for Nash


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*

Spencer Hawes


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*



chairman5 said:


> id take the bet for Nash


Nash grew up in British Columbia. We all smoke up here. There's no way he didn't at least try it once before.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*



Peja Vu said:


> Spencer Hawes


:lol:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*

I don't care if they do, but from the Blazers I doubt Roy, Oden, Blake, Przybilla or Jones smokes. Jones may have in the past, but he is so friggen strict with his diet and health now, that I doubt he does.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*

^ I could see Oden still doing it while transitioning from college and being a young stud and everything. But I don't know enough about him, and I'm not saying he does anyway.

From the Heat.. Dwyane Wade. And Earl Barron - he doesn't smoke weed, he crushes into his protein shake.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*

Yao Ming, duh


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*



Yao Mania said:


> Yao Ming, duh


the only correct answer so far lol:clap:


i think dwight howard doesnt too coz he says his religious but who knows.


lebrons too young and too damn cool not to be smoking once in a while in the offseason


matt harpring looks like a guy who doesnt smoke weed, he looks like some1 who wakes up at 8 am every morning eat his breakfast ,workout,shoot some hoops,shower,eat, get a haircut, watch tv while having dinner,drink his milk then go to sleep, only to do the same routine the next day (minus the haircut)


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*

yeah i know.. White boys in canada always smoke. Nash definitely used to be a pothead, look at his hair half the time(random)


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*

i'd bet on DWIGHT HOWARD

yes

...actually maybe, i wouldnt even put it past a devout christian, like myself & he


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*

Danny Granger


----------



## BadBaronRudigor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*

Heck, if AC Green could make it to age 35 as an NBA player and still be a virgin, there are certainly some drug free players out there.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*

Oh, I thought no one at the NBA smokes weed! 


Too bad to know that.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*

Ron Artest, i can't really imagine this guy relaxing and smokin' a J.

He always seemed more like a PCP, coke, steroid kind of guy to me. Probably all at the same time during games.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*

The pick and roll.


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*

^

Name an NBA play... Witty.

Anyway, I know Dwight's religious and all but things happen man. Look at him having a son out of wedlock and all and I think sometimes smoking that pot can remove all the tension even in the off season.

Hmm... My guess would be Duncan but I'm not sure. I watched him from being the silent assassin to the wide-eyed leader. 

I know Kobe do.

Maybe Coby Karl? Under strict supervision from his father.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

ummm prolly Dwayne Wade or Chris Paul

players i know for a fact:

Marquis Daniels
Steve Nash
Dikembe Mutombo
Allen Iverson
Carmelo Anthony


----------



## The Answ3r 3 (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*

This is a no brainer....melo smokes..ai doesnt u biased foo...

these ones do not:

scallebrini
nash
nowitski
ai
najera
matt harpring
linas kleiza..........list goes on...no point in seeing who doesnt..


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*

^Brian Scalabrine?....hmmm, I think you have to be high to do this...
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G1lVaYcJ5bQ&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G1lVaYcJ5bQ&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*

Well, to answer the actual question, I'm not aware of many NBA _plays_ that smoke weed. Well, except maybe a pick & roll involving Lamar Odom.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*



Yao Mania said:


> Yao Ming, duh


That's a clear cut. I can't imagine Yao doing anything bad.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*



Kuskid said:


> The pick and roll.


.. :laugh:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*



Kuskid said:


> The pick and roll.


I was going to say that. :azdaja:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*



Yao Mania said:


> Yao Ming, duh


yi jianlian


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*



pac4eva5 said:


> id bet my life wade, duncan, lebron, and nash do or have smoked at LEAST during the offseason.


Wade supposedly doesn't even drink alcohol. It was reported by Miami media outlets that when we won the championship, they had to get Sprite for DWade because he wouldn't drink the Champagne. Same guy that walked into a tattoo parlor and walked right out, saying it just didn't feel like him. DWade's kind of earned himself the nickname "Mother Theresa in shorts."


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*



Flash is the Future said:


> Wade supposedly doesn't even drink alcohol. It was reported by Miami media outlets that when we won the championship, they had to get Sprite for DWade because he wouldn't drink the Champagne. Same guy that walked into a tattoo parlor and walked right out, saying it just didn't feel like him. DWade's kind of earned himself the nickname "Mother Theresa in shorts."


the media makes dwade a great man


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*



Flash is the Future said:


> Wade supposedly doesn't even drink alcohol. It was reported by Miami media outlets that when we won the championship, they had to get Sprite for DWade because he wouldn't drink the Champagne. Same guy that walked into a tattoo parlor and walked right out, saying it just didn't feel like him. DWade's kind of earned himself the nickname "Mother Theresa in shorts."


I'd rather see Mother Theresa in shorts then Starr Jones in shorts!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*

LOL at all the people saying these white suburban guys don't smoke.

The biggest drug addicts in the league are probably white. You telling me Jason Williams, Mike Miller, Chris Anderson, and Luke Walton don't blaze till their brains fall out? Yeah right.

The only people in the NBA who don't smoke are probably ones who don't do it for religious reasons, or for intense personal reasons. Everyone else probably does. Some a lot more than others.

I bet there's a few cokeheads in the league too.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

john stockton where are you


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*



futuristxen said:


> LOL at all the people saying these white suburban guys don't smoke.
> 
> The biggest drug addicts in the league are probably white. You telling me Jason Williams, Mike Miller, Chris Anderson, and Luke Walton don't blaze till their brains fall out? Yeah right.
> 
> ...


I'd bet there's more than a few cokeheads, and I agree about the suburban guys getting lit - that's where you find the good stu... I digress...

Anyway, I think there are probably more people that don't smoke... I'd say that age probably plays into it more than anything... guys who are settled down and have kids (that they actually take care of) are less likely to be rocking the ganj than the young single guys with only themselves to look after... clearly that's a generalization though.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't see Wade smoking, even in the off-season, cause his mum suffered through drug addictions through his whole childhood. He's always said watching his mum go through that was so painful and how he's so proud she's clean now and everything - I highly doubt he'd be doing anything right now.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Shareef Abdur-Rahim.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Anybody who thinks LeBron was clean, I know someone who smoked with him back when he was at ASVSM


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

corey maggette.dude is probably working out 24/7


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

no one's mentioned emeka okafor? maybe even shane battier and grant hill, some of the most intellecutal guys in the nba.

ray allen probably doesn't smoke either. he doesn't have a single tattoo on him.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Harpring, Bonner, Garrity


----------



## Pacers Fan Forever (May 31, 2008)

Travis Diner - mostly because he looks like he's still in middle school
Shane Battier - obvious choice
Danny Granger - he seems to be the more introvert, work hard type rather than a guy who likes to just chill
Mike Dunleavy - obviously he doesn't
Troy Murphy - just look at the dude
Jeff Foster - see Murphy

Now for the people I can guarentee you smoke weed: Marquis Daniels, Rasheed Wallace, Bonzi Wells, Phil Jackson, and Benny the Bull


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Pacers Fan Forever said:


> Travis Diner - mostly because he looks like he's still in middle school


He looks like it here










But I agree I don't think he does it either.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Dwight Howard the devout Christian has an illegitimate child, smoking weed isn't out of the question. I doubt Adonal Foyle, Shane Battier, Grant Hill, Yao Ming or Manu Ginobili do.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## g-dog-rice#2 (Jan 29, 2006)

Mark Madsen 
Greg Ostertag
Chris Mihm
Jeff Hornacek
John Stockton
Derek Fisher
Pat Burke
Wally 
Steve Kerr

Just to name a few from the past and present..

Anybody think Kobe does? He keeps himself in great shape. I just can't see him doing it at all.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

g-dog-rice#2 said:


> Mark Madsen
> Greg Ostertag
> Chris Mihm
> Jeff Hornacek
> ...


This song popped in my head when I read that list:

One of these things is not like the others,
One of these things just doesn't belong,
Can you tell which thing is not like the others
By the time I finish my song?


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

Devin Harris-choir boy 
Marco Bellinelli
Jose Calderon
Jorge Gabojosa
Rasho Nesterovich-can't picture saying "pass that"
Michael Redd
Andrew Bogut


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

BDB said:


> Devin Harris-choir boy
> Marco Bellinelli
> Jose Calderon
> Jorge Gabojosa
> ...


I can see Belinelli, Garbajosa, and Michael Redd doing it.. I agree with the rest of it though.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow i cant believe no one mentioned pau gasol

the dudes a ****in scholar; he reads a book during his spare time

wait scholar... book.. weed.. nvm


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Name an NBA play that doesn't smoke weed*



DANNY said:


> yi jianlian


Yao and Yi are more of opium smoking kinda guys


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm glad nobody has mentioned Walter Herrmann.


----------

